

The Secret to Making People Want What You Got - dennybritz
https://medium.com/editors-picks/8584fd74c5bd

======
Patrick_Devine
What am I missing? I'm not really seeing a difference between Mailbox/Tempo's
scarcity vs. that of Facebook. How is the technical limitation of "load
testing" any different than Zuck telling people he wanted to maintain a
certain level of service? Isn't the message "this tool is only for Harvard
kids" just as snooty and likely a turnoff to potential users?

